# SHAMELESS BRAG: REDYRE does it BIG in Greenville, SC



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today in Greenville, SC, under Jon Cole, CH Redyre Choice V Eternal Moon went Best of Breed, defeating the dogs currently ranked at #3, #6, and #14 in the *Top 20 Breed Standings. *



This is ET. ET is Milton's full brother. Those of you who followed that litter, he was the orange collar puppy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

GO ET!!!! Congrats to his breeder.  He is such a handsome boy, as is Milton.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, that is a gorgeous dog! Congratulations!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Amazing! 

ET is whom I want to be the father of my future puppy. Just saying. 

He is an AMAZINGLY beautiful dog. I ♥♡♥♡ him.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Monica that is SO COOL. You need to PM me.  Thanks everyone, I am so excited about this young dog. He should finish the year in the top 20.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

WOW that is fantastic. He's such a beauty. Congratulations.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

OMG I need to get out more. I finally scrolled to the bottom of the top 20 list. He IS in the top 20. At #20. This win will move him up a few spots.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Red, you horrible breeder, look at the awful dog you produced!  

Congratulations. He is a wonderful looking dog and you and his owners must be absolutely thrilled.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

What a BEAUTIFUL Rottie! Wow. What an accomplishment. Congrats.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations! What a sweet face


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow that is incredible -- congrats!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

That is wonderful! Congrats! ET is absolutely breathtaking..just like his brother.

If I'm ever in the market for a Rottie I'll definitely be in touch with you first


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats, what a great win!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I am applauding all over the place. Great win.


----------



## Settican (Apr 5, 2008)

That's awesome, congrats! What a stunning dog!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Congrats!!

(did I miss the big G'ville dog show this year??? Rats!)


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good for you and congratulations. 

Very very nice and you are allowed a "shameless brag" when it is this good.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you all, I am still grinning over this! You know every time you breed a litter you have so many hopes and dreams. Sometimes it seems almost unreal to see MY KENNEL NAME, and a puppy that I bred and raised on those top 20 lists.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations! He is gorgeous!


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations!! He is one great looking dog.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

He's very handsome, congratulations!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats Red! That is awesome! You better be bragging!

I hope Penny knows what an awesome Mom she is! You better give her a big hug and congratulate her on producing such wonderful children!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Thank you all, I am still grinning over this! You know every time you breed a litter you have so many hopes and dreams. Sometimes it seems almost unreal to see MY KENNEL NAME, and a puppy that I bred and raised on those top 20 lists.


Looks like they updated the list and he is now #18


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

COngrats, Red!! He's BEAUTIFUL! (Obviously, hahahaha )


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

There Red, I put it in the Show forum where it won't get lost!!! 

Congratulations BTW : )


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, congrats! You must be SO proud!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

That's freakin' awesome! Congratulations!!! I can see why you're still beaming!!! Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

I grew up in G'ville. I wish I'd gone to the dog show more more than just once. Such an exciting time.

Congrats on your boy!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Big congrats! He is indeed stunning! I hope to see him steadily climbing up the ranks!!


----------

